# Willkommen bei Megaarena.org



## Heikeline (21 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eben diese Mail in meinem Postfach gefunden. Tatsache ist, ich habe mich dort niemals registriert. Nun meine Frage: Soll ich die Mail einfach ignorieren?. Ich traue mich nicht, den Link unten anzuklicken, da ich damit meine E-Mail-Adresse bestätige. 





> Haben sie diese Mail nicht bestellt......
> 
> 
> Ihre kostenlose Anmeldung verpflichtet Sie zu nichts! Ihre 10,- EUR Guthaben können Sie für alle Produkte nutzen. Mehr Informationen finden Sie in Ihrem internen Postfach im Memberbereich. Ihr Passwort können Sie jederzeit im Servicecenter ändern.
> ...



Schon einmal vielen Dank


Gruß Heike


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Das ist Spam! Nicht drauf reagieren!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Heikeline (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Danke Wahlhesse, für die schnelle Antwort. Dachte ich mir schon. Schlafe jetzt aber ruhiger.

Gruß auch aus Hessen.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Jede nicht angeforderte Mail ist Spam, dabei in besonderem Maße unbekannte Absender. 
Diese dürfen  auf keinen Fall geöffnet werden, da immer  die  Gefahr von Viren/Trojanerinfektionen  besteht.


----------



## Heikeline (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Jede nicht angeforderte Mail ist Spam, dabei in besonderem Maße unbekannte Absender.
> Diese dürfen  auf keinen Fall geöffnet werden, da immer  die  Gefahr von Viren/Trojanerinfektionen  besteht.



Auch bei Mail´s ohne Anhang??.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Auch dort.


----------



## Heikeline (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Dann werde ich gleich mal alle Sicherheitsprogramme suchen lassen.

Schön das es Euch gibt.


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Und der vermeintliche Austragelink ist das genaue Gegenteil davon! Wenn man den anklickt, wird man von allen Seiten mit elektronischen Müll zugeschüttet.

Mehr Info zum Thema Spam gibt bei http://www.antispam-ev.de

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Mehr Info zum Thema Spam gibt bei http://www.antispam-ev.de


Im Wiki der Kollegen von antispam steht viel wissenswertes  zum Thema Spam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Spam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/E-Mail-Spam_vermeiden


----------



## Heikeline (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Hallo,

also, mein PC scheint sauber zu sein. Habe alle Register gezogen. Antivir, Spybot und Hijackthis haben nichts gefunden.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Wenn ich, was ich schon öfter getan habe, eine Mail ungelesen löschen will, öffnet sie sich trotzdem. Also, ich kann rechts im Feld (Outlook) immer den Inhalt lesen. 


Gruß Heike

Noch einmal vielen Dank an alle Moderatoren.


----------



## MGOE (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*



Heikeline schrieb:


> Wenn ich, was ich schon öfter getan habe, eine Mail ungelesen löschen will, öffnet sie sich trotzdem. Also, ich kann rechts im Feld (Outlook) immer den Inhalt lesen.



Outlook stellt die Mail im sog. Lesebereich dar. Auf ANSICHT-->Lesebereich-->AUS kann man das Dingens abschalten.  Ich empfehle aber die AUTOVORSCHAU einzuschalten, man sieht dann schnell, ob die Mail sinnvoll oder nicht ist.

FF


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Februar 2010)

*AW: Willkommen bei Megaarena.org*

Dann solltest Du dringend die Mailvorschau deaktivieren.

Die Mailvorschau ist einerseits ein Einfallstor für Spamwanzen. Die haben zwar keine direkte Schadwirkung auf den PC. Das sind kleine 1-Pixel-Bildchen, die in Spams eingebaut sind, und die sind mit der Datenbank des Spammers verknüpft.
Deine Mailvorschau lädt jetzt diese kleinen Bildchen vom Rechner des Spammers, und der kann anhand seiner Datenbank nachvollziehen, wer von seinen Adressaten seinen Spam gelesen hat. Die Folge: noch mehr Spam, teilweise wird Deine Mailadresse dann als "besstätigt&existierend" an andere Spammer verkauft.

Andererseits kann durch die Mailvorschau, wenn die html-Webseitenansicht aktiviert ist, auch Schadcode auf den PC gelangen. Indem in der Vorschau bereits Skripte ausgeführt werden, kann es möglich sein, dass bösartige Skripte bereits durch die Mailvorschau ausgeführt werden, auch wenn die Mail nicht geöffnet wurde.

Die html-Ansicht sowie die Mailvorschau waren beides Microsoft-Erfindungen bei Outlook, die zu den vielen nicht so guten Ideen des Konzerns gehörten. 

Es gibt übrigens bessere und sicherere Mailprogramme als Outlook, dazu gehört z.B. Thunderbird.
Herunterladen ? Thunderbird Mail DE

Grundsätzliche Sicherheitsregel für e-Mails: öffnen immer nur im "Nur-Text-Modus", keine html-Ansicht, auch nicht bei Mails von bekannten Absendern.
Und keine Mailvorschau (Thunderbird hat diesen Unsinn sowieso erst gar nicht).


----------

